# Getting started :)



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Went to an ABGA show & auction on Saturday. I picked up 6 does, ranging in age from 5-15 months and a 5 month old buck. Our goal is meat kids. Here are some quick photos. The buck is dappled on his head and neck. This is their temp pen while we finish fencing our 7 acres


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Beautiful goats congrats!

Also I am super jealous of your log I never thought to do that now I'm going to have to get my boys one lol!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

^ this is my nigerian buck pen lol. The boers are loving the log and spool


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

They are really nice! Are they registered?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh they are nice. And I see some butts  I can never find any goats with a nice butt on them


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful boers!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

It was hard to find nice Boers around here. Everyone seems to be more "show" type, long and lean. I was looking for long and WIDE as my goal is meat. I am really happy with what I was able to get and surprisingly the prices were great.
Pedigrees are nice, with lots of Enobled on both sides. 
They are all registered. The cream dappled is 50% Nubian and one doe is 98%, everyone else, including the buck are full blood.

Apparently everyone is into spots, as those does started at $1000 yikes!!!!

There were 134 goats consigned and the auction was live and online. I have two nice bucklings reserved from a farm in PA but they're not weaned yet. 
So, I picked up this nice 5 month old dapple head buck (pictured above) for only $350 woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that was a steal for him. No I think you did a very good job picking them. 
Yeah people....including me (lol) are crazy for dapples right now. But you have a 50% and her kids will be 75% and it won't take long for high % hopefully dapples then you can get the big bucks lol. 
But even if she doesn't throw dapples she's a good thing to have around for a bit of extra milk if you need it. I love my halfs because the don't produce enough milk that you HAVE to milk her but enough you can steal if you have multiples and you need a little extra for one. I strongly think all boer breeders should have a dairy doe around 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Honestly who wouldn't love dapples? At least to look at, if not to own. They add a little "pizazz" to your herd, and shows


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am downsizing my Nigerian herd to just a couple of our favorites (we love them and their sweet milk) and getting a couple of lamanchas to support the milk I need for my soap & lotion business. I bought the 50% dapple doe because she was such a sweetheart  She was a bottle baby and the friendliest girl at the show. I only paid $300 for her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are beautiful!!  
Love the dappled doe


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!! We are really excited


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Great looking herd!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They look great! What do the Nigerians think of them?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

The nigies are on the opposite side of the barn. When we finish fencing the property this week, the boers will have access to the outside of the nd pen  they'll never be put together though


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! You did a great job! Beautiful herd there!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice looking bunch. Congrats:thumbup:


----------

